
Using technology to address gender bias in film - argonaut
https://www.google.com/about/main/gender-equality-films/
======
tomp
The graph often shown about the gender breakdown of Computer Science vs. other
studies is misleading - the reality is that the percentega was unusually high
in the 80s, and now it's converging to the gender ratio of engineering.

[http://www.randalolson.com/2014/06/14/percentage-of-
bachelor...](http://www.randalolson.com/2014/06/14/percentage-of-bachelors-
degrees-conferred-to-women-by-major-1970-2012/)

In fact, as another article by the same author shows, this concern is probably
overblown, if not outright irrelevant - women are _heavily_ overrepresented in
_many_ college degrees, but noone cares. Sexism?

[http://www.randalolson.com/2014/06/15/the-double-edged-
sword...](http://www.randalolson.com/2014/06/15/the-double-edged-sword-of-
gender-equality/)

